# Son Arrested for playing with Christmas Present



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

South Carolina mother has son arrested for playing with Christmas present 
CP - Tue Dec 5, 10:00 PM 

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) - A fed-up mother had her 12-year-old son arrested for allegedly rummaging through his great-grandmother's things and playing with his Christmas present early.
Tue Dec 5, 10:00 PM



COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) - A fed-up mother had her 12-year-old son arrested for allegedly rummaging through his great-grandmother's things and playing with his Christmas present early. 

The mother called police Sunday after learning her son had disobeyed orders and repeatedly taken a Game Boy from its hiding place at his grandmother's house next door and played with it. He was arrested on petty larceny charges, taken to the local police station in handcuffs and held until his mother picked him up after church. 


"My grandmother went out of her way to lay away a toy and paid on this thing for months," said the boy's mother, Brandi Ervin. 


"It was only to teach my son a lesson. He's been going through life doing things...and getting away with it." 


Police did not release the boy's name. 


The mother said her son was diagnosed in the last year with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder but his medicine does not seem to help. 


She said he faces an expulsion hearing at his school Wednesday. Rock Hill Police Capt. Mark Bollinger said the boy took a swing at a police officer assigned to the school last month. He has been suspended from school since then. 


The boy's case will be presented to Department of Juvenile Justice officials in York County, who will decide what happens to him, Bollinger said. His mother hopes he can attend a program that will finally scare him straight. 


"It's not even about the Christmas present," she said. 


"I only want positive things out of it...There's no need for him to act this way. I'd rather call myself than someone else call for him doing something worse than this."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

LOVE IT ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT
I wish more parents would take a stand with their children.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I heard this on a local radio station yesterday. The boy is 12 years old, his mother is 27 years old and the GREAT grandmother is 60! They also reported that the kid has been arrested for shoplifting numerous times, has been in trouble at school and during a disorderly persons arrest, he punched a cop. He's been in and out of "juvie" a few times as well. According to the radio report, the entire family is a bit "disfunctional" and the mother thought that this would throw a bit of a scare into the kid. I don't think it's going to work, since he's already been locked up before and thought nothing of hitting a cop. I remember once I found a Christmas present early and I didn't get it that year, they took it back to the store and refused to give it to me. I guess I should be glad that that's all they did, instead of having me arrested!!! LOL


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Trishaanne, I think what your parents did was the right thing to do. Part of the problem with today's kids is that parents can't or don't know how to deal with them, so they call the police. I hear it on the scanner all the time. Kid doesn't get his way, he throws a tantrum, and the parents call the police. What does that tell the kid? Nothing, except that they aren't worth anything. And cops shouldn't be expected to be parents, and assume that disciplinary role. I've heard them called for kids as young as five and six. And it seems to be a problem everywhere. 
And please don't think I'm being soft on youth. If my kids committed a crime, like burglary, or something, I'd be the first to "rat them out." But to call the cops for every little problem? No way. It's wrong.
I commend your parents for doing it the right way.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HEAR HEAR. This touched anerve with me because I dont always blame the children. They only know what they have been taught or been alowed to learn. I known in my neighborhood for chasing the parent of an unruly disrespectful child down. 
Last night was the perfect example we have the childrens xmas concert and ofcourse all the siblings come out. Well the parents act as if the school shopuld be responsible because that is where they are at.Total mayhem and no enjoyment at all is the end result. 

Dont take this the wronge way either kids will be kids and i truly belive in letting them be just that. They grow up to fast these days. my son is in 8th grade and you would not believe the pressure they put on these kids to KNOW what they want to be for the rest of their lives. Hell im 35 and have had atleast 3 completely different unrelated carreers.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It drives me nuts to see parents that don't know how to control their kids. My brother always jokes that adults should have to pass a test before being allowed to breed...not entirely a bad idea. I remember when my daughter was maybe 5 years old, she took a package of play money out of the drug store while we were there and showed me when we got into the car. I made her take it back into the store, give it to the manager and apologize for taking it in the first place. She was so embarrassed that she never did anything like it again. My husband is a mentor for "at risk" kids, and it's amazing how many of the parents don't even show up to sign up their kids, they just send little Johnny along to do it himself. And if the parents ever have to be at a program, out of 25 kids you'll get maybe 3 sets of parents..pathetic! Sorry to ramble...this whole thing just really set me off! You may now resume your Thursday...no more ranting and raving from me! 

And Slightlymad...I'm 47 and have no idea what I want to be when I grow up. Hell, I don't know if I even WANT to grow up..lol.


----------

